# Rear Springs and Shocks



## G-Code72 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey Guys,
could somebody help me with the procedure for changing the rear springs and shocks on a 72 lemans?


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

Jack the rear up and place jackstands under the frame in front of the rear wheels.

Remove the rear wheels.

Place jack under the center of the rear end and jack it up enough to remove the pressure from the shocks.

Unbolt the shocks at the bottom and top and remove them. 

Slowly lower the rear end on the jack and you should be able to remove the springs.

To replace reverse the procedures.

This is how I did it on my 65. I don't think it is any different on your year. 

Good luck!


----------

